# Uncle Ted



## _BuckMaster_ (Apr 23, 2012)

Agrees to Plead Guilty in Illegal Kill!!!!

ANCHORAGE, Alaska (AP) -- Rocker Ted Nugent has agreed to plead guilty to transporting a black bear he illegally killed in 
southeast Alaska.

Nugent made the admission in signing a plea agreement with 
federal prosecutors that was filed Friday in U.S. District Court.

Calls seeking comment from Nugent, his Anchorage attorney, Wayne Anthony Ross, and assistant U.S. Attorney Jack Schmidt were not immediately returned.

The plea agreement says Nugent illegally shot and killed the 
bear in May 2009 on Sukkwan Island days after wounding a bear in a bow hunt, which counted toward a state seasonal limit of one bear.

According to the agreement, the hunt was filmed for his Outdoor Channel television show "Spirit of the Wild."

The document says Nugent knowingly possessed and transported the bear in misdemeanor violation of the Lacey Act.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Apr 23, 2012)

We all make stupid decisions...  I know I have... 

Rock on Ted!!!

*V*


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 23, 2012)

Marlin_444 said:


> We all make stupid decisions...  I know I have...
> 
> Rock on Ted!!!
> 
> *V*



X2 teds the man!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Apr 23, 2012)

Yea! He's "the man" all right! Just another simple "mistake"?

It seems that he should hire a better attorney to explain game laws to him before he films his illegal activity and runs them on TV.

"According to the Los Angeles Times, Nugent pleaded no contest in 2010 to California charges of baiting a deer in 2009 and having an improperly signed hunting tag.

A spokesman for the California Department of Fish and Game apparently saw an episode of "Spirit of the Wild" and told the Appeal-Democrat, a newspaper serving California's Sutter and Yuba counties, that he "just about fell out of his chair" when he saw Nugent shoot and kill an immature buck. An investigation found that Nugent had used an illegal chemical scent to attract the deer, the Times reported. A charge of shooting an underage buck was dropped. Nugent lost the privilege to hunt deer in California until June 2012."


----------



## JWilson (Apr 25, 2012)

Now that is twice in the last year or so that he has been busted for doing something wrong.


----------



## Dean (Apr 25, 2012)

*From Mike Hanback's website:*

"In May 2009, Ted went bowhunting in Southeast Alaska and filmed it for his TV show. A black bear came to his bait and he shot. The arrow grazed the animal, but clearly didn’t kill it, or seriously wound it. Ted and others looked and found a few drops of blood and cut hair. Importantly, they found the arrow and saw that it didn't go through the bear. They determined the animal was okay and would survive. Four days later, Ted shot and killed a different bear. 

According to this story from the Alaska Dispatch (the most fair and balanced report I have read on this fiasco): The law Nugent broke is one of which even most Alaska hunters appear unaware. It is even a little difficult to find in the middle of page 16 of the state hunting regulation booklet. In Units 1 - 5 and Unit 8, a black or brown (grizzly) bear wounded by a person counts against that person's bag limit for the regulatory year in which the bear is taken….'wounded' means there is sign of blood or other sign that the animal has been hit by a hunting projectile.'

And so after 3 years, Federal prosecutors charged Ted with a violation of the Lacy Act for bringing the dead bear (illegally killed they say) across state lines. It is interesting and perhaps telling that apprarently the state had decided not to prosecute, so the Feds came in.

This is one of the most egregious examples I have seen in some time of a man being bitten by an obscure and silly regulation. I know, I know: It is our responsibility to know the hunting regs and follow them to the letter of the law. I get that. But as the Alaska Dispatch story points out: The (Alaska Board of Game’s) intention when it dealt with the issue was to minimize what is commonly called "wounding loss.'' The board wanted hunters to give up the hunt if it appeared a bear might have been injured badly enough that it likely died even if it wasn't found. 

It was NOT, I dare say, meant to stop well-intentioned people from hunting (or bust them for a game violation) if they make a poor shot and graze a bear (or any animal) that will clearly live another day. This happens in the real world of hunting. Responsible people shoot over or under animals (with arrows and bullets), nick them, look for hours and determine that the animal is not mortally wounded. And so they go back to hunting. I have done it; you have done it. We never intended to waste game or break some ambigious law. 

Many people believe that Nugent could have fought this petty charge and won, but he agreed to a plea to pay a $10,000 fine, serve two years probation and tape a public service announcement to air during his TV show. I wish Ted had fought and won. I understand why he pleaded out.

The takeway is that you never know what obscure, ambigious and sillly regulation(s) is buried in any state or province’s hunting booklet. This year I am going to read from front to back the regs in every state/province I hunt it, even my home VA. You do it too. I admit I have not done this in recent years, but this story of misguided regulations and charges concerns and even scares me, and it should you too. The fact that the Feds got involved in Ted’s case scares me some more.

BTW, as the Alaska Dispatch story points out, someone obviously ratted Nugent out. IMO, it was likely some local hunter who saw the show and was jealous and angry that Ted had the gall to hunt there. Who else would have known or cared about this petty regulation? 

This does not surprise me. Years ago I used to hunt in Alaska some (some pictures). It is without question the one place you need to see and hopefully hunt before you die—wild, spectacular, awesome. But just don’t take a film crew or write about it. Every story I wrote about my adventures up there hunting sheep, moose, goat, etc., I would get angry letters from local hunters teling me I had done something wrong, and to stay the - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - home. And that was back in the day before hunting TV and, my gosh, the Internet. I can’t imagine the hate mail I’d get today. I’d love to hunt Alaska again (really want to go for coastal blacktails) but I don’t think it’s worth the hassle."


----------



## Buzz (Apr 25, 2012)

Ted's great.   Multiple poaching convictions, three children out of wedlock, a penchant for underage women, and he's been sued for not paying child support.    Sounds like a role model to me...


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Apr 25, 2012)

While Uncle Ted may have his faults, and so do we, however I greatly admire his position on the second amendment. Wish the guy in the White House was half as smart.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Apr 25, 2012)

Dean said:


> "In May 2009, Ted went bowhunting in Southeast Alaska and filmed it for his TV show. A black bear came to his bait and he shot. The arrow grazed the animal, but clearly didn’t kill it, or seriously wound it. Ted and others looked and found a few drops of blood and cut hair. Importantly, they found the arrow and saw that it didn't go through the bear. They determined the animal was okay and would survive. Four days later, Ted shot and killed a different bear.
> 
> According to this story from the Alaska Dispatch (the most fair and balanced report I have read on this fiasco): The law Nugent broke is one of which even most Alaska hunters appear unaware. It is even a little difficult to find in the middle of page 16 of the state hunting regulation booklet. In Units 1 - 5 and Unit 8, a black or brown (grizzly) bear wounded by a person counts against that person's bag limit for the regulatory year in which the bear is taken….'wounded' means there is sign of blood or other sign that the animal has been hit by a hunting projectile.'
> 
> ...



THANK YOU!


----------



## Havana Dude (Apr 25, 2012)

The NUGE for president!!!! He has done more for our sport than all of us combined. Did he screw up? yep, he did. Is he running from his mistakes? nope. He who lives in glass house should not throw stones


----------



## T.P. (Apr 25, 2012)

I hope that isn't the law in Ga.....I'd be under the jail! I've grazed a many of 'em.


----------



## _BuckMaster_ (Apr 26, 2012)

*Handback's Website Comment Section*

Mike, we know eachother well enough. I'm an Alaskan resident and have had the opporunity to take all of the big five animals that live in Alaska except a grizzly bear. During my 24 years as a resident, 16 years of hunting, I have encountered many Alaska State Troopers in the field. I will also attest that these troopers may be doing there jobs and checking licenses, but never once in my life have I ever felt as bullied by authority than when I was hundreds of miles from anyone. In Alaska make no mistake, you must play exactly by the rules or you will get caught, that simple. ADFG(Alaska department of fish and game) Brown shirts (wildlife state troopers) have no jurisdictions and can roam the state however they please. With a line of of confiscated boats, small airplanes, atv's, trucks, etc, the authorities of Alaska own the land, sea, and sky. You will be watched most likely from the moment you enter Alaska with the intent to hunt. Trust me it's just as frustrating as an Alaskan resident who subsistence hunts for a moose to feed his family as it is for a tourist coming to Alaska for a dream hunt. They think everyone is here to break Alaskas game laws, and will treat you like a criminal from the moment you pull your rifle from its case on Alaska territory. I don't mean to ruin anyones dream by any means, however I am preparing you for the possible dream trip of a lifetime or a complete nightmare.

The state troopers sicken me in my state (as they do many other residents of the state), they have landed on me with a small helicopter (two seater) and checked my licenses in moose camp. What's more is that they told me I had to get in the helicopter and take them to the kill site.. I took the chopter ride and got completely air sick and almost threw up in the Troopers lap. I showed him the kill site and told him we needed to hike to it (he said he saw enough) and he then proceeded to tell me I could not hunt for the rest of the day because I had been airborn that afternoon. Another regulation no flying and hunting on the same day. They took a valuable hunting day from me after I showed them my brothers kill site. The troopers are on a power trip, and Alaska's hunting can be a hunters dream or there worst nightmare. Trust me it's just as frustrating for us as it is for you, they are just big bullies. My question is how can you limit their power? Cause this chest pumping bravado our troopers exude is not respectable to any hunters who try to live out their dreams. I feel for the Nuge man on this rediculous footnote law... I have many more stories of the trooper bullies... When's it going to end... 
Did they confiscate his bear hide and put it in their office? That is a classic State trooper move, confiscate an "illegal" animal and hang it in there office (cause they probably cant hunt) and brag about the hunter they confiscated it from. The Nuge man's trophy is probably in some large and in charge Troopers office where he is currently bragging about it today. 

# Posted By Austin Manelick | 4/25/12 2:45 PM 





UPDATE!!!!

UPDATE: When Ted pleaded guilty to this yesterday, the Magistrate Judge that accepted the deal at a U.S. District Court hearing in Ketchikan said that he wasn't aware of the ambiguous law and called it a "sort of one-strike policy" and said: "It probably is not widely known, and if there is a side benefit to the agreement reached here today this probably will serve to alert a great many hunters to that very issue and may, in fact, prevent violations in the future and court activity for a whole slew of folks." 

# Posted By hanback | 4/25/12 5:36 PM


Not Saying What He Did Was Right Or Wrong .... Just Thought Some Would Be Intrested In The Write up!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Apr 26, 2012)

Ask anybody who knows me, I am terrible about regulations... I did the same thing...

Love him or Hate him; Ted Nugent is a voice in the discussion about gun rights and hunting today.

When the stuff hits it, I'll stand shoulder to shoulder with him.

Rock on Uncle Ted!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 27, 2012)

Unfortunately, the haters are just going to continuing hating, but even the judge admits it's not a well known law.  



http://www.outdoorpressroom.com/outdoorpressroom/2012/04/nugent-i-was-blindsided-by-this-1.html 

April 25, 2012

Nugent: 'I was blindsided by this' 


"Ted Nugent told Magistrate Judge Michael Thompson he was sorry for unwittingly violating a game law while bear hunting in Alaska in 2009. "I would never knowingly break any game laws," Nugent told the court. "I'm afraid I was blindsided by this, and I sincerely apologize to everyone for this." In accepting the plea deal, Judge Thompson admitted he was personally unaware of the obscure regulation Nugent violated."



http://www.newsminer.com/view/full_...t-pleads-guilty-to-illegal-Alaska-bear-kill-? 

Ted Nugent pleads guilty to illegal Alaska bear kill 

Apr 24, 2012

"According to the document, Nugent illegally shot and killed the bear in May 2009 on Sukkwan Island in southeast Alaska after wounding another bear in a bow hunt. The bow incident counted toward a state seasonal limit of one bear. Nugent and his lawyer, Wayne Anthony Ross, said neither of them knew about that law."

"The judge said he wasn't aware of the "sort of one-strike policy" either."



Thank God for rocking, patriotic Ted Nugent anyway!


----------



## Crimson (Apr 27, 2012)

Buzz said:


> Ted's great.   Multiple poaching convictions, three children out of wedlock, a penchant for underage women, and he's been sued for not paying child support.    Sounds like a role model to me...



^^^^^
This


----------



## Chase4556 (Apr 27, 2012)

I'd rather have the man that everyone picks out his mistakes, and he never tries to deny them as my president or spokesman, than the man who has done things wrong but has the same army of people there to make sure they keep hidden. 

Ted makes mistakes, everyone does. He at least stands by them and tells you what happened, and when the judge for the case states he didn't know that law was around I don't really hold it against Ted. Not to mention, we have all done exactly what he has. People make mistakes, and again, I'd rather have the guy that will fess up to it and keep rockin' toward the same goal, than the guy who hides it and will be sneaky about his intentions.


----------



## Coastie (Apr 30, 2012)

Crimson said:


> ^^^^^
> This



And you, are no doubt, a paragon of virtue??


----------



## Havana Dude (Apr 30, 2012)

Coastie said:


> And you, are no doubt, a paragon of virtue??



This makes me smile


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2012)

Coastie said:


> And you, are no doubt, a paragon of virtue??



As probably is the other government defender that always rushes into Nugent threads to bash the man, but surely never drives even one mile an hour over the speed limit anywhere he goes. 

The world is full of hypocrites, but the worlds worst is one that will slander someone in their attempts to justify insane laws within our ridiculously intrusive government system.


----------



## Havana Dude (Apr 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> As probably is the other government defender that always rushes into Nugent threads to bash the man, but surely never drives even one mile an hour over the speed limit anywhere he goes.
> 
> The world is full of hypocrites, but the worlds worst is one that will slander someone in their attempts to justify insane laws within our ridiculously intrusive government system.



Nicely put. I smile yet again


----------



## satchmo (May 1, 2012)

According to the law that got Ted in trouble he would have been found guilty of the exact same crime if he'd of lost a fish and cought another one. The one he lost would have counted as part of his limit.


----------



## Scrub Buck (May 4, 2012)

You, as well as Ted are required to know the law.  BEFORE YOU HUNT.  Two seperate cases the same outcome.   An idiot, along with everyone who supports him.  All of them are in a book.  Read it.


----------



## Havana Dude (May 4, 2012)

Scrub Buck said:


> You, as well as Ted are required to know the law.  BEFORE YOU HUNT.  Two seperate cases the same outcome.   An idiot, along with everyone who supports him.  All of them are in a book.  Read it.



We need a bowing smilie for the one who art perfect. Ya make it a habit of coming on forums and calling folks you know nothing about, idiots?


----------



## Bkeepr (May 5, 2012)

I find it interesting that there was a 3 year delay between when the bear was shot and then the FEDS press charges... hmmm, wonder if he is going to get audited on his taxes this year too.  What a coinkinky-dink!


----------



## Scrub Buck (May 5, 2012)

Not a habit.  Just, call it for what it is and what he is.  I know enough to make the call.


----------



## Havana Dude (May 5, 2012)

Scrub Buck said:


> Not a habit.  Just, call it for what it is and what he is.  I know enough to make the call.



Let me guess, your a huge fan of that stupid duck dynasty show...........


----------



## pacecars (May 6, 2012)

Havana Dude said:


> Let me guess, your a huge fan of that stupid duck dynasty show...........



Now that's funny right there, I don't care who you are!


----------



## Scrub Buck (May 6, 2012)

No, I don't watch hunting on TV.  It  is ruining the hobby I love the most.  Just my thoughts.


----------



## pstrahin (May 7, 2012)

He who is without blame, let him cast the 1st stone.


----------



## GT92 (Jun 1, 2012)

There is no one more of an advocate for our great sport of hunting and gun rights than Ted Nugent.  Wondering if your hobby is bashing a great American like Ted.  I am sure Ted's political views place him under a microscope  .He is a target.  I do not agree with everything he says but his passion and bluntness are wonderful.  The world is full of people that hide their true feelings on many issues.  The timidness of the so called good Christian people of this country has allowed themselves to be run over by the aggressive liberal groups.  We need many more people just like Ted Nugent. Enjoy this freedom we have to hunt because it may go away in the future without people like Ted.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jun 1, 2012)

Dean said:


> "In May 2009, Ted went bowhunting in Southeast Alaska and filmed it for his TV show. A black bear came to his bait and he shot. The arrow grazed the animal, but clearly didn’t kill it, or seriously wound it. Ted and others looked and found a few drops of blood and cut hair. Importantly, they found the arrow and saw that it didn't go through the bear. They determined the animal was okay and would survive. Four days later, Ted shot and killed a different bear.
> 
> According to this story from the Alaska Dispatch (the most fair and balanced report I have read on this fiasco): The law Nugent broke is one of which even most Alaska hunters appear unaware. It is even a little difficult to find in the middle of page 16 of the state hunting regulation booklet. In Units 1 - 5 and Unit 8, a black or brown (grizzly) bear wounded by a person counts against that person's bag limit for the regulatory year in which the bear is taken….'wounded' means there is sign of blood or other sign that the animal has been hit by a hunting projectile.'
> 
> ...



Thank you sir. We have a few folks around here who love to "hate".  instead of taking a little of their time and looking for the truth, they are going to believe anything the main stream media feeds them.


----------



## Big OHIO (Jun 20, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> He who is without blame, let him cast the 1st stone.



I cant throw any stones


----------



## DeepweR (Jun 26, 2012)

Scrub Buck said:


> No, I don't watch hunting on TV.  It  is ruining the hobby I love the most.  Just my thoughts.


Sayn' Huntn' shows hurt the hobby is like sayn' Dale Earnhardt ruined NASCAR. Everyone has to make a livin',, You know if Michael Waddell called u and said he had a job fer you on his Huntn' show ud break your neck tryn' to get to BoogerBottom!


----------



## Nastytater (Jun 26, 2012)

deep'we R said:


> Sayn' Huntn' shows hurt the hobby is like sayn' Dale Earnhardt ruined NASCAR. Everyone has to make a livin',, You know if Michael Waddell called u and said he had a job fer you on his Huntn' show ud break your neck tryn' to get to BoogerBottom!



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Havana Dude (Jun 26, 2012)

deep'we R said:


> Sayn' Huntn' shows hurt the hobby is like sayn' Dale Earnhardt ruined NASCAR. Everyone has to make a livin',, You know if Michael Waddell called u and said he had a job fer you on his Huntn' show ud break your neck tryn' to get to BoogerBottom!



I would have to disagree. When you perpetuate a culture that on one hand, wants QDM, buck to doe ratios of 1-1 or 1-2 , and you kill as many does as you can, then promote a sport to get as many people involved as possible, you are asking for trouble. I am already hearing stories of Ga. hunters stating that too many does are being killed since the 10 limit rule came in. Less deer, and more hunters will not work. We already hear about irresponsible "hunters" ruining someones hunt, thinking only of themselves, with no regard to others. Are the hunting shows solely responsible for the decline of the deer population, and a pleasurable hunting experience? No, of course not. But they do put forth an unrealistic view of a sport, that 99.9% of those watching will never experience. 

I understand that nobody would tune in and watch someone sit in a tree for 30 minutes, with no deer seen. I get that. But that is my point. No one wants to watch a "reality" show about hunting. They would rather watch a "fantasy"hunt.

And the analogy about D.E. ruining NASCAR vs. hunting shows hurting the hobby is way off. Only 43 people on the face of the planet can participate in a cup race on any given weekend. Kinda hard for the average Joe to partake in this sport. Any jack leg with a pea shooter and a few bucks for a license can go hunting. 

Since I am off track on the thread, let me get back on. Teds mistake on his show, at least was a more realistic view, and he owned up to it.


----------



## Scrub Buck (Jun 28, 2012)

Deep'we R,

Sorry, your wrong.  I could care less who called me about a hunting show.  I'm not going anywhere.  As I already said it should not be on TV.  You have your opinions I have mine.  We both have black eyes based off of what TV has done to hunting.  Turn your TV on and watch a pro gut shoot a deer and violate written laws.  I'd rather not.  Leave me out of your discussion of what I would do.


----------

